# You cant fix stupid



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I was trying to save a 5 year old Pit mix from the human that raised him from 8 weeks. This dog had some behavioral issues, nothing that couldn’t be fixed if the owner took responsibility and was willing to put the time and energy into correcting the problem with the proper training. Instead, the owner’s solution was euthanasia. That was three months ago. I asked the owner to give me time to find an alternate solution. What followed was a lot of phone calls and emails. I convinced the owner to put the money he was going to spend on the euthanasia towards a week of evaluation and testing at a well known training facility. That was completed at the end of the first week in May. The trainer was of the opinion that he was not a bad dog, just a dog in a bad situation. Though not a bright idea, the owner took him back to the same environment that was responsible for his high level of anxiety. The owner was given a plan to follow and a list of old things not to do and new ways to handle old problems. By all accounts, the dog was doing “great” for 5 weeks. I thought we could put one in the WIN column. Ten days ago, the behavior recurred and the owner fell back on plan a, The Needle. At the beginning of last week, I again asked the owner for time to find some other way to go. He gave me until this past Friday night. I had no luck. The dog was euthanized Saturday.

As an alternative to focusing on the loss of a dog’s life in a failed rescue attempt, one could celebrate a dog’s life saved by a successful rescue. It is the yin and yang of it. This is a very touching account of that rescue.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I don't understand why someone just didn't step in and take the dog? Rescue work is tough and I just wish more people would understand that there is help out there for them


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> I was trying to save a 5 year old Pit mix from the human that raised him from 8 weeks. This dog had some behavioral issues, nothing that couldn’t be fixed if the owner took responsibility and was willing to put the time and energy into correcting the problem with the proper training. Instead, the owner’s solution was euthanasia. That was three months ago. I asked the owner to give me time to find an alternate solution. What followed was a lot of phone calls and emails. I convinced the owner to put the money he was going to spend on the euthanasia towards a week of evaluation and testing at a well known training facility. That was completed at the end of the first week in May. The trainer was of the opinion that he was not a bad dog, just a dog in a bad situation. Though not a bright idea, the owner took him back to the same environment that was responsible for his high level of anxiety. The owner was given a plan to follow and a list of old things not to do and new ways to handle old problems. By all accounts, the dog was doing “great” for 5 weeks. I thought we could put one in the WIN column. Ten days ago, the behavior recurred and the owner fell back on plan a, The Needle. At the beginning of last week, I again asked the owner for time to find some other way to go. He gave me until this past Friday night. I had no luck. The dog was euthanized Saturday.
> 
> As an alternative to focusing on the loss of a dog’s life in a failed rescue attempt, one could celebrate a dog’s life saved by a successful rescue. It is the yin and yang of it. This is a very touching account of that rescue.



I was thinking about him a lot today, breaks my heart and brings a tear to my eye.... 
Karma has a plan for all!!!

sorry couldn't read Bethany's story... makes me cry. 

RIP Onyx


----------

